
Blendle: Radical Experiment with Micropayments in Journalism, 365 Days Later - obi1kenobi
https://medium.com/on-blendle/blendle-a-radical-experiment-with-micropayments-in-journalism-365-days-later-f3b799022edc#.dnnp06sjn
======
tmrmn
(2015)

------
Joof
Thank god.

